# This should be the new WTF forum



## bert0168 (Jan 24, 2012)

You guys are right, this season is by far the worst. Seems there is at least a couple of WTF moments in each new episode.

I'd rather watch Browning, Gustafson or even Stump Branch. Real loggers, and they knew when to get out.

Nice to know for them it must not have been all for the money.


----------

